# Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil



## anonimous (1. Juli 2012)

*Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

Hallo

Ich suche möglichts billiges und gutes Netzteil 500-600W für einen Gamer PC.
Ich möchte Max 50.- Euro ausgeben.

Wie findet Ihr: 

FSP Fortron/Source Hexa  500W ATX 2.3 (PPA4003201)

oder

LC-Power Silent Giant LC6560GP3 Green Power 560W ATX 2.3?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

Was genau soll denn befeuert werden?
In dem Preisbereich würde ich mir die hier ansehen:
be quiet! Pure Power CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180)
Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3
Rasurbo Real&Power 450W ATX 2.3 (RAP450)


----------



## tankster (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

Ich habe das Sharkoon WPM 600. War ca. 55 Euro und hat bis jetzt keine Probleme gemacht.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

nimm ein bequiet.   da tust du deiner hardware was gutes ...


----------



## minti (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

Das  bequiet von Hansvonwurst ist gut. Sparen solltest du aber nicht an einem Nt. Aber mit dem von bequiet machst du nichts falsch


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

Nimm das Bq oder das cougar, wobei erste stelle das bq dann das cougar


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

Hi!

Lieber TE...

Du schreibst du willst nen billiges gutes NT in einem Gamer PC verbauen... hm...

Was hast du denn da für Harware drin?

Die NT's die du da verlinkt hast, sind Chinaböller... soweit ich das weis...

Nimm lieber nen besseres... an der falschen stelle sparen bringt nix...

P.S: Ich selber nutze das hier:  

Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-650TXV2) | Geizhals Deutschland

Und habe nix dran zu bemängeln oder so... kostet zwar ne ecke... aber besser als wenn so'n Chinaböller das Sys. Killt...


----------



## DeadlyTear (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

Ich würde mich anschließen und auch das be quiet! oder das Cougar von Hansvonwurst empfehlen.
Aber es wäre wirklich interessant, welche Hardware du damit betreiben willst.


----------



## anonimous (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*



tankster schrieb:


> Ich habe das Sharkoon WPM 600. War ca. 55 Euro und hat bis jetzt keine Probleme gemacht.



Gefällt mir, weil Sharkoon WPM 600 so günstig ist.
Wie laut ist es, hat es OTP und OCP? 
Wie findet Ihr sonst, lohnt sich, ich kann keine Bewertungen finden?


----------



## ich111 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

Was hast du den für Hardware? Normalerweise reichen 450W locker aus: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) | Geizhals Deutschland
Ist zwar etwas über dem Budget, aber 5 Jahre Garantie mit Vor-Ort-Austausch im ersten Jahr, 80+ Gold und extrem leiser Betrieb sprechen für sich

Edit: OTP und alles restlichen Schutzschaltungen hat es natürlich


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

Mehr Watt ist nicht immer besser, gerade dann nicht, wenn du uns nicht sagst, was für Hardware du verbaut hast/verbauen möchtest.
Hier noch ein Vorschlag: LINK


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*



anonimous schrieb:


> Gefällt mir, weil Sharkoon WPM 600 so günstig ist.
> Wie laut ist es, hat es OTP und OCP?
> Wie findet Ihr sonst, lohnt sich, ich kann keine Bewertungen finden?


 
Das Sharkoon ist nicht so prickelnd. Was willst du denn antreiben?


----------



## Westcoast (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

würde das bequiet straightpower E9 nehmen, ist besser als das sharkoon modell. wäre gut zu wissen, welche hardware versorgt werden soll.


----------



## anonimous (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Vorschlag:  LINK



Vielen Dank, ich habe gerade Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 520 Watt bestellt, weil ca. 30.- Euro billiger als Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 420 Watt war.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

Hm, da scheint in Bug auf der Webseite zu sein.
Als ich dir das Netzteil verlinkt habe, betrug der Preis noch 42,90  
(damals rund 7 Euro weniger als das 520 Watt Modell. Alles andere macht ja auch wenig Sinn...).


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

Du hast dir was von Seventeam ins Haus geholt. 
Mein Tipp ist es die Bestellung zu stornieren.

Die erste silent Pro Reihe war von Enhance und richtig gut. Die neue ist von Seventeam und eher mau.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

@TE : 

Warum lässt du dich hier beraten


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

Das ist die Preisfrage.
Die größeren Silent Pro M2 sind von Enhance und teilweise Gold.
Seventeam ist nicht gerade der Premium Hersteller.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

naja, vllt gehts gut, ansonsten wird er sich fragen, warum er nicht auf uns gehört hat ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

Muss Ich nicht verstehen.
Bittet um Rat und kauft das was ganz anderes


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

Erinnert mich an meine Frau. Die kauft auch jeden Scheiß, hauptsache kräftig im Preis reduziert 

Ich würde die Bestellung auch stornieren und was vernünftiges kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

Mich würde mal interessieren wieso sie das Netzteil bei Caseking für 30€ unter Listenpreis anbieten?


----------



## anonimous (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Vorschlag:  LINK



Wirklich sorry, aber dieses Teil wurde mir *von fisch@namenssuche empfohlen* und ich glaube es war ein Schnäpchen, ich habe für Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 520 Watt *nur 41,93.- EUR* bezahlt.
Ich möchte nicht so viel Geld ausgeben, weil sollte Geschenk sein.

Findet Ihr wirklich ein Scheiss, soll ich diese Bestellung stornieren?


----------



## ich111 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

Ich kann dir auch nur raten zu stornieren.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*



anonimous schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dieses Teil wurde mir von fisch@namenssuche empfohlen und ich glaube es war ein Schnäpchen, ich habe für Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 520 Watt nur 41,93.- EUR bezahlt.
> Ich möchte nicht so viel Geld ausgeben, weil ein Geschenk.
> 
> Findet Ihr wirklich ein Scheiss, soll ich stornieren?


 
Für den Preis kannst du es nehmen. 80€ sind aber definitiv zuviel für das Zeugs.
Für 65€ bekommst du ein Straight Power E9 450 Watt das technisch deutlich besser ist als das Cooler Master.


----------



## FreezerX (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

Für 42€ ist das M2 520W in Ordnung. 
Cooler Master gibt 5 Jahre Garantie. 

Allerdings ist es schade, dass du ein Netzteil gekauft hast, ohne uns zu sagen, für welchen Prozessor und welche Grafikkarte es verwendet werden soll.


----------



## facehugger (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

*@TE:* sicher würde nicht nur mich interessieren, was du an HW befeuern willst... Für einen aktuellen Quadcore und eine Oberklasse-Graka reicht ein effizientes Marken-NT mit 400-450W gut aus. Genug empfehlenswerte Vorschläge hast du ja schon bekommen.

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*



facehugger schrieb:


> *@TE:* sicher würde nicht nur mich interessieren, was du an HW befeuern willst...
> 
> Gruß


 
Das wird seit Post #2 gefragt.


----------



## facehugger (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das wird seit Post #2 gefragt.


Und genau deswegen hake ich ja noch einmal nach. Vielleicht hat der TE ja die Güte, uns darüber zu informieren...

Gruß


----------



## anonimous (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*



facehugger schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen hake ich ja noch einmal  nach. Vielleicht hat der TE ja die Güte, uns darüber zu informieren...
> 
> Gruß


 

Sorry, es sollte ein "Gamer" PC für möglich wenig Geld als Geschenk sein und ich habe jetzt diese Teile bestellt:

CPU: Intel G840 (habe ich bereits)

Mainboard: ASROCK H77 Pro4/MVP, Intel H77 
Sockel 1155 PCIE 3.0, DDR3, RAID, GLAN , SATA3, USB 3.0 CrossFireX™
Hersteller-Nr.: 90-MXGLK0-A0UAYZ (bestellt)

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard Midi-Tower inkl. BitFenix USB 3.0 Front Panel (bestellt und bezahlt)

Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 Netzteil, 80Plus Bronze - 520 Watt (bestellt und bezahlt)


----------



## anonimous (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

wollte nicht 2 mal posten...


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

Was denn für eine Grafikkarte?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möglichst billiges und gutes Netzteil*

Ich zittier' mal meinen Post von der ersten Seite:


fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Mehr Watt ist nicht immer besser, gerade dann nicht, wenn du uns nicht sagst, was für Hardware du verbaut hast/verbauen möchtest.


Für gut 40 Euro ist das Silent Pro M2 (mit 420 Watt) das Günstigste mit einigermaßen guter Leistung, dass ich vertreten kann - noch dazu bei Caseking und nicht irgendwo bei Pixmania .
In Anbetracht des Systems, dass du uns jetzt postest, ist deines mit 520 Watt zu stark (es sei denn, du magst da eine dicke Grafikkarte einbauen mit 200+ Watt Verlustleistung).


----------

